# Jackdaw care sheet please?



## Emijolteon (Feb 19, 2012)

My friend is giving me a jackdaw, she's moving to Germany and can't taken the little guy with her, I've helped care for him but never feed, he's only a tiny baby but he's now eating on his own. Can't find anything but as they are Corvids will they be the same as crows? Eating invertebrates, mollusc', meat and some fruit and nuts? 
I've had a crow when I was young, but this is the first time I've had anything else from the crow family. 
Thanks!


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

This might be helpful.

Western Jackdaw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aiden


----------

